# Need help with Epson 1430 print settings for sublimation



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Hello,

I am just starting with sublimation. I just received my ink from Cobraink.com. I need help with print settings. The green in the image I am printing is showing up as blue and my white looks more like a cream color. Can anyone help me with settings please! I've tried searching online and on Cobraink.com website but I can't find anything.

Thank you!

Susan


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

ask cobra ink for ICC profile for your printer


----------



## evygrace (Mar 9, 2008)

Checking with Cobra is a good idea. I basically just make sure use printer color and that the artwork is rgb. I use a Mac and the printer profile stuff confuses me.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

olga1 said:


> ask cobra ink for ICC profile for your printer


Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Ok, so I contacted them and I installed the color profiles but I'm still having trouble with colors. I'm printing images of our family and we look orange.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

contact them again


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KTmomma said:


> Ok, so I contacted them and I installed the color profiles but I'm still having trouble with colors. I'm printing images of our family and we look orange.


Assuming you have a graphic application that allows printing profiles ... you need to let the graphic application manage the color and not the printer. In the Epson driver set to "ICC" "Off" or none".


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

KTmomma said:


> Ok, so I contacted them and I installed the color profiles but I'm still having trouble with colors. I'm printing images of our family and we look orange.


What program are you printing from, what substrate are you going to press on and what Cobra settings are you using....for that substrate? Like Mike said, make sure your application controls the colors and not the printer.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Viper Graphics said:


> What program are you printing from, what substrate are you going to press on and what Cobra settings are you using....for that substrate? Like Mike said, make sure your application controls the colors and not the printer.


I am printing on Photoshop. Richard from Cobra sent me the file to download the ICC profiles for my printer. I do have that Photoshop controls the colors. I have ICM selected under my Color Management and Color Adjustment off. I purchased a test kit, so I've tried on hardboard and plastic so far. I'm trying the different printer profiles. I don't know if that's where I'm going wrong. 
The files he sent me show as:
AL PP- which I think is aluminum 
POLY EM- which is supposedly Epson Matte
POLY PPM
I did alot of research and thought I had a clue, but it seems I have no clue.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

I think it might be I'm choosing the wrong printer profiles. I guess the aluminum I would use just for aluminum? What types of substrates would I use the other two (POLY EM and POLY PPM)?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KTmomma said:


> I am printing on Photoshop. Richard from Cobra sent me the file to download the ICC profiles for my printer. I do have that Photoshop controls the colors. I have ICM selected under my Color Management and Color Adjustment off. I purchased a test kit, so I've tried on hardboard and plastic so far. I'm trying the different printer profiles. I don't know if that's where I'm going wrong.
> The files he sent me show as:
> AL PP- which I think is aluminum
> POLY EM- which is supposedly Epson Matte
> ...


Please show your "print screen" from wherever you made changes to Photoshop using this free utility (get the free version it's good) just output to a jpg and not hardcopy.

https://www.gadwin.com/download/PrintScreen_Setup.zip

https://gadwin.com/printscreen/


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

KTmomma said:


> I think it might be I'm choosing the wrong printer profiles. I guess the aluminum I would use just for aluminum? What types of substrates would I use the other two (POLY EM and POLY PPM)?


While you can use all the profiles for specific substrates I just transfer them all on poly then pick the best overall and use it for everything.

You should get raw while 100% poly cloth (solde by the yard from rolls) from Walmart for this exercise and later usage. It comes in handy when you do "swatching" but don't worry about swatches till you get your profile setup.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

mgparrish said:


> Please show your "print screen" from wherever you made changes to Photoshop using this free utility (get the free version it's good) just output to a jpg and not hardcopy.
> 
> https://www.gadwin.com/download/PrintScreen_Setup.zip
> 
> https://gadwin.com/printscreen/


He can also do a Ctrl Alt Print Screen and in photoshop create new and it should make a new blank page the size of the screen and just click paste....look something like this...


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

mgparrish said:


> Please show your "print screen" from wherever you made changes to Photoshop using this free utility (get the free version it's good) just output to a jpg and not hardcopy.
> 
> https://www.gadwin.com/download/PrintScreen_Setup.zip
> 
> https://gadwin.com/printscreen/


I think I have it working now. I have to keep trying to press some items to make sure the color is right. If not, I'll be back! Thanks!!


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

I went through the different shades on the paper. You can't go by what you print. It needs to be transferred onto item.

Also, how can white be cream if there is no white? If it is on the paper that way, then you are printing on the wrong side of the paper. Print on the white side.


----------



## Lauralee0268 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sublimating colour trouble..Im using a Mac with Epson 1430 Artisan and ink from inkxpro. My colours are dull and my black is more like a brown colour. inkxpro doesn't have a colour profile for Mac computers. Had i have know that I would never of bought in from them.can anyone help me please?


----------

